

8 bit crop circle hack - jgamman
http://www.dailygrail.com/Essays/2010/5/Planck-found-Eulers-Identity-Crop-Circle

======
smilliken
The errant 'h' is almost certainly not a reference to the Planck Constant;
much more likely it's a mistake for an open paren as the author mentions.

You have to wonder why the crop-circle artist didn't use the same number of
ascii characters to make the much more clear message:

    
    
        01100101
        01011110
        00101000
        01101001
        00101010
        01110000
        01101001
        00101001
        00101011
        00110001
        00111101
        00110000

~~~
bherms
e^(i*pi)+1=0

------
Dove
Making a crop circle with that equation in it is one of the most awesome
things I've ever heard of anyone doing.

Somehow that makes it extra tragic that they got it wrong (it's missing a
rather critical +).

------
vvpan
Talking about coincidences. The top post right now is about John Resig going
to Khan Academy. So I am watching the Khan TED talk and in the beginning there
is a video in which the equation is mentioned. So I am wondering, what is THAT
equation? And bam, this article answers my question. Hmmm....

------
drstrangevibes
the thing that really bothers me is that the 'aliens' are using ASCII and not
unicode

~~~
DrStalker
Wouldn't UTF-8 without a BOM look identical to ASCII for the "normal"
characters?

~~~
gcr
Yes because UTF-8 doesn't have a BOM. Well, it's not recommended at least.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte_Order_Mark#UTF-8>

